# photos



## cattleman4170 (Jan 26, 2010)

what file format should be used for uploading pictures to the Photo Gallery??


----------



## BCFENCE (Jul 26, 2008)

I think i just downloaded a VSO IMAGE RESIZER of the internet, Resize your pics and they should download, Hope that helps.
THOMAS


----------



## chief-fan (Aug 27, 2009)

JPG or JPEG is the most common format for any on the site for down or up loading. I used JPG on Tractor forum and had no problems. Good luck.


----------



## cattleman4170 (Jan 26, 2010)

chief-fan
that's what i was trying, but message said it was too big. I didn't like some of the things I read on the net about VSO image resizer that BCFENCE suggested, but I will research more.
Thanks for the info


----------

